# Door Screens Chenille Velvet 'Pipe Cleaner' type.



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me where to obtain this type of flyscreen. I have searched the web and the only place it has lead me to is here where one of the members was saying he had tried one in his motorhome but it had not been successful because it did not fit his particular camper very well. Having said that I am so pleased it did lead me here because now I have joined and have already found out some more really interesting information. Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences - it has given me some peace of mind knowing that there is someone out there who is willing to help me.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi & welcome.
We purchased ours at one of the m/h outdoor shows, I think we paid about £15 & my wife loves them.

Gary


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dances with dogs

They can be purchased by mail order from the following web site
Look in New Products section cost is £15 + p&p

http://www.davenewell.co.uk/


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ sell them i was there last week and they showed me them,I did'nt think much of them but after reading this will have another look
terry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Towsure also have them were £13.95 in last years catalogue www.towsure.com

Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont like those furry door things.

Dave

656


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Dave. Do you not like them just because of their appearance or because they do not stop the bugs getting in? Hope I am replying to the other folk above o.k. As I am new to this I have replied to them all in a private email but maybe I should have put it publicly. Anyway thanks to all have been sent and I will be ordering one soon (unless Dave gives me a good reason not to other than their appearance). Us girlies like fluffy things!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Dances-With-Dogs, good q do they work?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi DWD

I dont like them because

A They are fluffy
B Look dated - 60's
C Look Naff
D The gap between the lengths is too wide to stop bugs

BUT, this is just my personal opinion, each to their own.

Dave

656


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We have got one and it works well but gets in the way of the door. We only use it when there is a danger of mosquitoes so we haven't used it much this "summer" as even the mossies aren't venturing out much.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Fluffy fly screen*

We had one of these furry things (known in our van as "Rats Tails") It seemed like a good idea at the time....BUT.....the tails get caught in the door & don't even try walking down the steps with a drink in each hand...get my drift ?
To add insult to injury....it didn't stop the flies from getting in the van either ......Please save your money.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got one, and it seemed to work okay (well in UK) not sure if it would be effective against determined mossi's though...

I took it down as it nearly strangled my Gt Dane, and he's not partial to standing still whilst a human untangles him from this 'nasty cats tail thingy' that was out to get him at every turn!!lol


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all I think you have answered my q,they do not work.I will perciveer with the Fiamma 1 that does not work either.If the flies don't kill me the wife will with fly spray or the dog which goes demented chasing flys, not bothering as to what he crashes into. :lol: 
terry


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Terry it could be worse...he could be a 13stone Gt Dane....


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi all I think you have answered my q,they do not work.I will perciveer with the Fiamma 1 that does not work either.If the flies don't kill me the wife will with fly spray or the dog which goes demented chasing flys, not bothering as to what he crashes into. :lol:
> terry


What you want to get the wife is a  Fly Zapper  I have one and they are great fun, especially ay Wimbledon time.

Dave

656


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

FLY ZAPPER-Dave are you mad? let her loose with somthing she could electrocute me with?
:lol: terry


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

*Chenille Flyscreen*

Thanks everyone for your interest in this topic. There is plenty of food for thought on this type of flyscreen.


----------

